# Silver Halloween Costume :)



## chelseadee (Sep 19, 2009)

*Anyonee?*

Anyonee wanna help?


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

i do not think that the makeup will cover much, i am not sure what to tell you in that aspect but from taking cosmetology i know that unless you want grey/silver in your hair for weeks after i would just buy a wig, it may say it will wash right out but unless it is a temporary rinse it will not, another suggestion would be to buy some hair color spray from wal-mart.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

I personally would not use makeup for full body application. I would use something like this :Liquid Latex Fashions Metallic Body Paint

A latex paint would be easier to take off. Trust me one year i went as a sunburned tourist and had red paint coming out of my pores for a couple days.


----------



## chelseadee (Sep 19, 2009)

*The website says*



> This ultra fine, silky smooth Metallic Powder can be used dry or combine it with Mehron Mixing Liquid to form a water-based metallic liquid makeup. The dynamic effects of Metallic Makeup Powder can be used in body painting, face painting, costume makeup, character makeup and sexy evening makeup.


Its usable for body painting.


----------

